# Crypt Wendtii?



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Plant given by a friend. second time flowering.




























Yoong


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Seems reasonable to me. The limb is assimetrical, twist seems right (except in the opposite direction). Wendtii is so variable it's hard to make a positive ID. What colour is the collar? It appears red?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Yup. the limb is dull red in color.

I think is is wendtii. Anyone else think otherwise?

Yoong



DelawareJim said:


> Seems reasonable to me. The limb is assimetrical, twist seems right (except in the opposite direction). Wendtii is so variable it's hard to make a positive ID. What colour is the collar? It appears red?
> 
> Cheers.
> Jim


----------

